# Have your children seen you smoke cigars



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Smoking cigars in front of a child is a personal preference. So far I have managed to never be seen smoking in front of my 4 year old son. It is not that I am ashamed of smoking I just prefer him not to be around the smoke. He does know that I have cigars because he has seen my humidor but I do not think he understands yet what they are. Your thoughts guy?


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Hae your children seen you smoke cigars*

Yes, but my son was a pre-teen at the time, and my step-children from my marraige last year are also teens. I would not smoke in front of any pre-teen children. My son was over ten when he first saw me daily carry a pistol. I have daily carried long since before he was born, and did not want him to see until he was old enough to comprehend the purpose, and danger (of my job).

When he turned 18 he bought me a nice stick for my birthday (the month following his birthday) and he bought me a nice bottle of single malt scotch a few days ago for my birthday.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

My daughter has seen me smoke, both cigars and cigarettes. However I smoke outside, and try to keep a distance when she's outside as well. Regardless of one's thoughts on second hand smoke, it seems far wiser to keep the tar and nicotine well away from a developing child.

On the other hand, both my parents smoked inside when I was a child, and it didn't turn either of us into blithering idiots (Well I can't speak for my self, but my brother's a physicist, so I think he's good  ), so who knows. I'm still of the mindset of better safe then sorry, so the sticks stay outside once lit.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't speak from the perspective of a parent but I can speak from the perspective of a child of a parent who smokes. I remember the adults smoking cigars at social gatherings, parties, vacations, celebrations, etc. I didn't really pay much attention to the adults but it was there and didn't have much of an impact as how I would think of a person smoking or anything. Like you said, it depends on the age.

I remember when I was around 6 years old going to New Hampshire with my family to visit my Grandpa. I went to a cigar shop one day with my Father and Uncle. I don't really remember much about inside the cigar shop or anything. I remember sitting out on the deck with my Father and Uncle as the smoked and I remember the smell. I enjoyed it. And there were other special occasions like this as well when families would get together and the kids would play together while the adults did their thing whether smoking cigars or having a beer.

Even today smelling cigars can bring back pleasant memories of special times in my childhood. Maybe this is why I got into smoking cigars? Maybe not. Who knows. My first smoke I remember was a black and mild that me and a buddy smoked in the woods when we were in middle school. When in high school me and my buddies would get the cheapo flavored Phillies from gas stations and whatnot. My first 'real' cigar was probably my Sophomore year in high school. My buddy got a CAO Brazilia from his Uncle. Me and 3 of my friends were roaming through the neighborhood on a warm summer night at like 2:00 AM sharing the cigar.

I don't think my parents ever knew I had even tried smoking until maybe 3 years ago when I would start looking through my fathers cigar catalogs and stuff. As of today, I smoke with my Father out on our deck now regularly. Some times on the weekends one of our neighbors we are close with has a small fire at night and the adults sit around smoking cigars or drinking while the kids are off playing and doing whatever kids do.

The cycle continues.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Yes, but my children are all grown. You have a lifetime of happiness in front of you.

And they are all familiar with my RANT about how the cigar is the proper use of the tabacoo plant and how cigarettes are an obamanation (Did I spell that correctly) of the tobacco plant with a basis in greed and villainy.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, their whole lives.
They turned out fine with no emotional scarring.
They're 30 and 25 now. 
My son smokes cigars occasionally, my daughter doesn't smoke.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I try to keep my kids away from me when I am smoking.
It's not about them seeing me smoking a cigar that concerns me, It that I want to keep my kids away from the cigar smoke!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

My two older have seen me smoking the last two years; 5 and 3. I do not smoke in the house. They think they stink and want no part of it. I love being with my kids and the in turn love being around me so inevitably the are outside with me sometimes when I light up. If we are all sitting around I turn on a fan that blows all the smoke away from them. My kids are the most athletic on the block, my oldest daughter out sprints/climbs/wrestles every kid here. The other kids all too busy all day drinking 90 ounces of soda, eating potato chips, ice cream and cake while wheezing at Wii fit.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

my 6 year old son has seen me smoke cigars and he has said to me before "smoking.... the good life..." all i can do was laugh , but that's just me.....


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Great thread! I have not children yet, but my wife and I are considering starting a family soon and this is a question that has been on my mind.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

My 5 year old goes outside with me when I have my smoke. I use a box fan out side, under the patio, as to blow the smoke away from the kids and wife. she understands it's an adult activity and I personally have no qualms smoking in front of my 3 girls ages 5, 13, and 18. The older ones are disgusted by the smell. As mentioned, I'm more concerned about them getting the second hand smoke then anything else.

BF


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

My 2 teenage boys kinda laugh at me with my new "hobby"! I did just recently quit smoking cigarettes and my whole family is grateful for that. My boys will come outside and ask if I nubbed my cigar or say "is that a box press". They know the score about cigarettes(yes I did smoke in front of them) and swear to me and my wife that they will never smoke(hopefully) as they saw how hard it was for me to quit. Cigars on the other hand are my new way to relax and try to leave the stress from work behind me. My family is all for me relaxing as I can be a bear when stressed. But can't we all!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

My kids (12 and 14) have seen me smoke, and have been around it their whole lives. I am of the belief, you don't need to hide what you do from your kids, you just need to teach them the difference between bad and good, right and wrong. They have been told that it is a bad habit, and that it is not ok for them to do it at their age. I will only smoke outside, never in the house or car, to keep the smoke around them to a minimum. Let's face it, kids are going to try things on their own as they grow up and form their own opinions if they like it or not. I tried things out as a kid that my parents told me were bad to do, and I'm sure all of you did too. I don't believe that because I smoke, my kids think its ok, and then they will smoke. My Father never smoked, but I do. I am kind of looking forward to that day, if my boys want to, when they are old enough, sitting back after a family BBQ, lighting up a great cigar, and enjoying it with my sons.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

No. They may not even know I smoke. Of course, they are grown and married, and I just started recently. My daughter was shocked a few years ago to hear me use the word, "damn" while singing karaoke at a company picnic. I don't know how she will take this further evidence of my decline.

Seriously, though - I will probably not smoke around my grandkids. I'll let their parents guide them in that regard.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Seminole said:


> My kids (12 and 14) have seen me smoke, and have been around it their whole lives. I am of the belief, you don't need to hide what you do from your kids, you just need to teach them the difference between bad and good, right and wrong. They have been told that it is a bad habit, and that it is not ok for them to do it at their age. I will only smoke outside, never in the house or car, to keep the smoke around them to a minimum. Let's face it, kids are going to try things on their own as they grow up and form their own opinions if they like it or not. I tried things out as a kid that my parents told me were bad to do, and I'm sure all of you did too. I don't believe that because I smoke, my kids think its ok, and then they will smoke. My Father never smoked, but I do. I am kind of looking forward to that day, if my boys want to, when they are old enough, sitting back after a family BBQ, lighting up a great cigar, and enjoying it with my sons.


+1 What he said...


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

I smoked in front of my 3 year old a few times, but decided that it would be best to keep it away from her.

The biggest factor in my decision was just after an order from 4noggins, when I spent 20 min opening each bag and smelling the tobacco and putting it in jars in front of her. The next day when I opened a jar to have a smoke, she ran over and insisted on smelling the tobacco and saying "mmmmmm". :???:

This was also the day when I realized the impact my actions have on her development.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 4 month old and I only smoke outside. I don't have any plans of trying to hide anything from him. If I have a habit I need to hide then I need to quit that habit! I hope to one day buy him his first stick. My first was a cheroot from a gas station. I don't want him to start like that!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

This is funny on my part. My 4 adult children(all boys) with my baby being in his late twenties, have never seen me smoke or even think I smoke. LOL
Since for several decades I only smoke tubos, because of my occupations, they had no idea. 
Now with all my humidors and pipes and pipe tobacco, they have always been told, Daddy makes some extra cash, buying and selling cigars. I make up some stories, and they buy into it , hook line and sinker. 
When I go to my cigar lounge to smoke and come home smelling like one does from a cigar lounge, they understand that I just go there to drink some expresso, watch the ballgame, and sell cigars on the side. This ruse has been going on in different forms for over thirty years.......
I very rarely smoke in the back of the house. Only when I know all four kids, are not in New York at all one time. LOL
And luckily for me, none of the kids(at least that I know) smoke. I have kids in law enforcement, military, heavy metal bands, all which their are a lot of smokers, But they dont. 
I do not take credit for it, luck has a big thing to do with it, but I tell them the horrors of smoking and all the guys at the lounge who have gotten sick and disfigured(LOL), and it seems enough. 

Darn, I wish I could light up a cigar or pipe, whenever I want too. LOL

Much regards Jerry


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Don't have kids, but a funny story...

My friend had a poker game at his house one Sunday. He has a 6yo daughter and a 4yo son. We were smoking a cigarette while grilling on the back patio. The daughter and son start knocking on the patio glass pointing their fingers. Not long after, we grab our food and bring them inside. The daughter comes down stairs, "I told mommy!" and goes off on a chant of:

"Daddy's in trouble!! Alert! Alert! Alert!" while running around in circles. Not long after, the son gets involved in the chant, and we were subjected to it for the next 30 minutes as they ran in circles, chanting that as loud as they can.

It was hilarious.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Absolutely not.

My 7 year old copies---every single thing I do-----if he wants to smoke cigars when he becomes an adult----that is his choice---but I just don't want him copying me at 9.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I grew up with my dad smoking cigarettes around me frequently. It definitely impressed me - I always associated cigarette smoking with being strong and grown-up. I even loved the smell. No doubt it influenced me to start smoking cigarettes myself in my teens (HUGE mistake...I'm still recovering from that addiction, though I'm doing REALLY good, only having a few cigarettes when I drink).

I've got a 7 year old and a 2 year old at home now. My wife smokes cigarettes, and she sees no problem smoking around the kids frequently (much to my chagrin). I've quit smoking cigarettes, and I do my best not to smoke around the kids...I wouldn't say I'm hiding it, and I definitely wouldn't lie to them about it, but I'm not blatant about it at all (like my wife is...I'll frequently hear her say things like "mommy's going outside for a smoke" and "mommy will come inside when she finishes her cigarette" ). When I have my evening cigar, I tell them I'm going to sit outside and relax and read my book for a while (which is true LOL).

Earlier this year, I took my 7 year old on a little weekend trip out of town...I decided to just go ahead and smoke in front of him and not try to hide it for 3 days LOL. The first time he saw me pull out a Churchill, the following conversation ensued:

"Daddy...what's THAT?!?"
"It's a cigar, son."
"Daddy...it looks like it's making smoke."
"That's right, son."
then, with deep concern in his voice: "Daddy...IS THAT DRUGS?!?"
I explained that it was NOT drugs, and kinda like mommy's cigarettes...and he was OK with that. It blew me away at the time (OMG, HE THINKS HIS DADDY IS ON DRUGS!), but it's pretty hilarious looking back on it.

However, about a week later, I saw him holding some sort of plastic cylindrical toy between his fingers, put it to his mouth, and say, "Look, Daddy, I've got a cigar." At the time, all I could think was about how I used to do the exact same thing, and how much it impressed on me that my dad smoke, and I just (mildly) scolded him, told him don't do that, and smoking was only for grown-ups. Looking back, I definitely missed an opportunity...I wish I would have used that chance to have a more in-depth conversation with him about it.

Still...we've discussed it with him before. He knows its unhealthy, and he's not allowed, and he's been told that we hope he doesn't pick up the habit...and I think we got through. I don't remember my parents ever emphasizing those points to me when I was a youngster.

As far as physical effects from them being around smoke - we never smoke in the house, and I ordinarily don't smoke around them at all. I will rarely smoke in the car with them (which is, by the way, illegal in the state of Louisiana...yes, I'm serious), but I'm very careful about it - air conditioner on, fresh air vent on, window open, cigar held near open window, and try to make sure I blow all the smoke out the window.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sirhuffsalot said:


> ... cigar is the proper use of the tabacoo plant and how cigarettes are an obamanation (Did I spell that correctly) of the tobacco plant with a basis in greed and villainy.


I was thinking about this very thing on the way to work today. Cigarettes are to cigars as fast food is to ... well, _food!_

Cigarettes are a nicotine-delivery system; fast food is a calorie-delivery system. Cigars and real food provide a value beyond chemicals and nutrition.

IMHO.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I try not to expose my son to smoke but he knows it's a hobby and when my catalogues come in, he takes them out of the mail and puts them on my chair. When I get home, he says "I got our cigar book for you dad".


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

scottw said:


> ...but he knows it's a hobby...


This is the big difference between cigarette and cigar smokers. The majority of cigarette smokers are addicted, and must have the nicotine. I can't say I know anyone who is addicted to smoking cigars. Most cigar smokers can go weeks without smoking, or may only have one on occasion. You show me a cigarette smoker who can go a day without smoking (This does not include social cigarette smokers (myself included), who may have a couple when drinking or hanging out with other smokers) without having serious withdrawal issues. For most, cigar smoking is a hobby, one to share with friends, or relax at the end of a hard days work. I may be wrong in this assumption, and sorry if this is off topic. The only addiction most of us cigar smokers have is buying them, thanks to that darn devil site.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think you're wrong in you assumption, Corey. I'm an admitted nicotine addict, but cigars don't do it for me on the nicotine front. For my nicotine needs I use snus. I smoke cigars because they have great flavor, and it's a wonderful way to leave the stresses of a hard day behind me. If I can't smoke a cigar for whatever reason it's not a big deal. I was never that way with cigarettes!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

phager said:


> I don't think you're wrong in you assumption, Corey. I'm an admitted nicotine addict, but cigars don't do it for me on the nicotine front.


I knew by reading that cigars do not output nearly as much nicotine as cigarettes, but it was driven home a couple of weeks ago when a neighbor who is a cigarette smoker asked for a cigar. About halfway through he had to put it down because he needed to smoke another cigarette before getting back to it.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh and to answer the OP's question...

My dog has seen me smoke cigars, but if she gives me any attitude I remind her that she eats poop.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I always stay away from my daughter while smoking. She's 26, a clinical psychologist and can't tolerate smoking. On more than one occasion has ripped the stogie from my mouth and tossed it. So I try to avoid her at all costs. LOL!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I only smoke outdoors and I've always smoked cigars and pipes in front of my children. They all like the smell of the pipe, and some of them like the smell of cigars. My oldest (20 yrs) also smokes cigars and a pipe, my daughter 18 hasn't shown any interest in any tobacco products what-so-ever. The 16 year old is a lot like me, so it wouldn't surprise me if he started smoking cigars at 18, and if so I'll hand him a Padron FR 45 myself. The 11 and 3 year old both like to sit with me out on the porch while I smoke, just have to keep the cutters and lighters put up, ya never know what funny ideas kids are going to come up with (if ya haven't noticed most cigar lighters are not childproof).


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I see two issues being discussed - smoke exposure to kids, i.e. secondhand; and whether smoking in front of your kids is a bad example, etc. I'm a new dad (11mo old). I smoke outside and generally in the evening after my daughter goes to sleep, but the times I'm smoking outside with her playing in the yard, I try to keep the smoke going the other way. As far as the second point, I have no plans to hide it as she gets older. I view this as anything else that adults do that kids do not -- just like drinking a glass of wine or having a beer (neither of which I'm going to hide from my daughter either). I think the issue can be addressed when the children are older with some frank discussions about alcohol, smoking, drugs, etc. 

Thinking back to when I was a kid, we certainly mimicked the adults (remember candy cigarettes?) but I don't recall every actually trying booze, smoking a cigarette, etc until I was at an age where my parents could have a discussion about it with me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have smoked cigars since I was in high school and I didn't smoke them because I wanted to look "cool" but rather because I loved the smell of them. When I had my own kids I never smoked in front of them because I knew that they were going to be confronted with a ton of things in their life as far as smoking, alcohol, other habits I could go into but won't. I wanted my children to grow up in an environment free from those things they weren't emotionally ready to deal with as children and having them ask me a question about a habit I myself was engaged in....I did not want to confuse them as to why it's ok for Dad to smoke them and not them. I wanted my kids to determine for themselves after learning what life is all about first...not start putting habits in front of them before they ever had a chance to process what that kind of habit is all about. Does it make sense to try and explain to children who do not have the capacity in judgement to determine what is best for them at such an early age? Being an adult is hard enough when trying to deal with real life situations but to put something that can influence future behavior and health issue to a child is something that I personally felt was not right to engage in right in front of my children. As it turns out my son enjoys cigars but only after he turned 18.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

my kids have all seen me smoke cigars. the are 3-9 years old. let me tell you, Red Ribbon Week is hell for me.... the whole tobacco is a drug thing, sheesh. i won't ever hide something from them. its not like i am ashamed of what i do. they will know the risks associated with smoking and drinking for that matter and have to make their own choices. i was around my parents who smoked everyday and i chose not to smoke cigarettes. people ask me whats the difference and i just tell them it is. if i have to explain cigars to them then they will not understand because they are already on the offensive. i try to keep the smoke away from my kids but they have definitely seen me.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, My 20 month old saw me smoking on several occasions. Once he even tried to grab the... smoke form the air. LOL.

He also sees me pick up cigars and smell them. He does the same thing if I hand him an (unlit of course) cigar. He'll put it to his nose sideways and take a loud breath in. So cute.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

great thread stogie. something i still ponder to this day since i have ten year olds


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I never smoke indoors or close to my children. They see me smoke all the time in the back yard park beach porch a family gathering etc. If your asking do i think it a bad thing i say no. I teach my children to love worship and pray to God. But i also tell them there is a Devil. I figure with enough information about all the things there are in life. They will always make the right choices.:happy:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> my kids have all seen me smoke cigars. the are 3-9 years old. let me tell you, Red Ribbon Week is hell for me.... the whole tobacco is a drug thing, sheesh. i won't ever hide something from them. its not like i am ashamed of what i do. they will know the risks associated with smoking and drinking for that matter and have to make their own choices. i was around my parents who smoked everyday and i chose not to smoke cigarettes. people ask me whats the difference and i just tell them it is. if i have to explain cigars to them then they will not understand because they are already on the offensive. i try to keep the smoke away from my kids but they have definitely seen me.


Ditto, except my girls are 9 & 11.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

All of my kids know and have seen me smoke. I avoid smoking near and around them but the see me out in the yard or on the porch.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 3 year old daughter and a 6 year old son. While they have both seen me enjoying a cigar I do not smoke around them. I usually smoke in the garage after tucking them in earlier in the evening. When I am not smoking in the garage I am generally smoking outside unless I am at the rare B&M that allows smoking and needless to say I don't take them there.

It is my hope that my kids see from me that you can enjoy the finer things in life responsibly and to their fullest.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

My three year old son has seen me smoke plenty of times but i'm always outside and he is watching me through the window waving to me. He likes to go through my humi and smell the cigars.. and then says "look dadda" whilst holding one between his legs like its his doodle!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed they have and continue to do so. Tash & I only smoke outside but even when the boys (2 & 6) are around we are not going to hide an obvious pleasure from them. Tash molests my humi's everytime I open them, to get the first sniff. The eldest son is blase about the whole thing and the 2yo, named Daemon, says "Daemon Niff?" everytime a cigar exits the humis. LOL.

We keep them away from the smoke for sure but there cannot ever be anything wrong with sharing a good emotional atmosphere with your kids. No PC :BS here thankyou.eace:


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

My older sons are 31 and 28 and both occasionally smoke cigars so when I visit them, I always bring a few for them to sample. My younger son is 6 and I do not hide my cigar smoking from him though I usually smoke outside. I remember as a child, when my parents attempted to hide an activity from me, that only made me more determined to try that activity.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

geeeeeee, hmmmmmmmm, dunno about this one!

yes, my 5 yr old has seen me. any wifey is not pleased


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, my children have seen and still do see me smoke. I have never hidden the fact that I smoke. Actually when im long gone they'll remember me as a man who loved his cigars. I never shelter the kids from anything in life, i only protect and educate them...if you follow me. The more they know, the better i can prepare and teach them about life, in this case, smoking. Teach them the health risks, the pleasures, and so fourth.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a great thread and good topic

I will definitely think about this when I'm older and when I have kids.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

From another perspective... Growing up, up until a certain age both my folks smoked. Both did so in the house, in front of us kids. And I'm not scarred as a result, and neither are my sisters.

Actually, the opposite may be true. Yes, we saw them smoking. We also watched them quit smoking, ultimately to go back to it after a few years, then quit again, and repeat a couple times. The memories of watching them quit were enough to make me and one sister never touch a cigarrette - though the youngest sister, as youngest sibs often do, has chosen to go the opposite direction, possibly out of some sort of rebellion.

It's only in the past few years, several years removed from living with the folks, that I picked up my first cigar. And only in the past several months that dad has followed suit, much to both our pleasure.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my story. I'm 24 years old and just completed my first year as a Math/Physics Teacher. My dad smoked a pipe, like one would smoke cigarettes, for many years when I was growing up and I always knew it was something I shouldn't do. My mom, my brother, and I convinced my dad to quit smoking his pipe many years ago and for many years, until I started smoking cigars, my dad stayed away from tobacco.

I was also very lucky to grow up right next door to my grandparents cabin. They spoiled my brother and me a lot. During the nights when my grandparents stayed at their cabin we would all get together as a family. My brother and I fixed drinks, 1 part brandy 2 parts seven up and a couple ice cubes, for my grandparents when we were very young. Probably somewhere between 6 and 10 years old. I abstained from alcohol until I was nearly 22 years old. My parents also drank. I can count on one hand the times I have seen my parents drunk. My dad would give me little sips of his beer, I hated it, and still do. We have home videos of me drinking water pretending it's whiskey. I drink now, and enjoy those nights with my friends when I get sloshed, but it has never interfered with my life. 

I think if you are a good parent and are honest with your children about what you are doing you'll raise good kids. The effects of tobacco and alcohol were never hidden from me. I knew from an early age what it did and knew it was reserved for adults. Sometimes I think the more you hide from your kids the more curious they become. I was never really curious about the effects of tobacco or alcohol. Smoking cigars with my dad and brother is one of my favorite things. I think some of the best conversations are had over a good cigar.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

When I am on the park bench, yes. 

The funniest comment I heard was a little girl talking to her mom. She said "Mommy, why is that man smoking a giant cigarette?"


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

My two son's 6 and 5 love to help me put new cigars in the humidor. Do they see me smoke? Sure they do, I sit right out on the patio and have one while they are running through the sprinkler. Would they ever touch one or try to smoke it? Not likely! First of all they know better, they are taught that smoking is bad for you. Most of all I am a former Marine and my humidor looks like a boot camp barracks. All of my labels are facing up, all of the ends of the cigars are lined up perfectly. Churchills are on one side, robusto's on the other. Long story short I think my kids realize that if one thing was out of order in that humidor I would be on them like stink on a cheap stogie! Don't mess with pop's smokes!


Mike


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

If I'm enjoying a cigar when she stops by, no problem. She says she likes the smell. She says that when she gets out of her car, she can tell if I'm enjoying a cigar in my shop 150 feet away.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

3r1ck said:


> I think if you are a good parent and are honest with your children about what you are doing you'll raise good kids.


^^this^^

.


----------

